# Converting ISO to DMG



## kzez1986 (Feb 14, 2006)

How to convert ISO files to DMG files. It is easy to convert DMG to ISO, but I can't fing ISO to DMG.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## ra3ndy (Feb 14, 2006)

Based on some research I did, You can do this in the Terminal with this command:

*hdiutil convert /folder/folder/file.iso -format UDRW -o /folder/folder/file.dmg*

Make sure to replace _/folder/folder/file.iso_ with the full filepath of the .iso file.  To ensure correct filepath, simply drag the iso file into the terminal window at the point where you'd normally type the filepath.

NOTE: I haven't tested this yet.   Make a copy of your .iso file before you use this command, just in case.


----------



## fryke (Feb 14, 2006)

Why _would_ you want to do this? You can simply burn .iso files in Disk Utility, Toast etc.


----------



## localman (Jan 23, 2010)

The reason I wanted to convert is because there seems to be a difference in behavior between an .iso and a .dmg, specifically one in Universal Disk Format.  With a .dmg in UDF you can mount a DVD image and then play it directly using DVD Player (File > Open DVD Media) without having to burn it first.  That's a pretty convenient way to access all my iDVD creations, for example.  

As far as I can tell, though, the above formula doesn't work -- i.e. the image still won't be playable from DVD Player, and shows up as ISO-9660 instead of UDF in Disk Utility.

I poked around a bit more and it seems that the only way I was able to do it was to:

1. mount the ISO
2. In Disk Utility choose New > Disk Image From Folder
3. Select the mounted source that you want to convert (not the image file)
4. Choose "hybrid" from the "image format" dropdown

It should then create a new .dmg file that should mount and be playable in DVD Player


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 23, 2010)

ISO disc images of media DVDs play just fine in *DVD Player* on my system.


----------



## localman (Jan 23, 2010)

Interesting -- perhaps I'm characterizing the issue incorrectly then.  Basically I had several DVD images created in iDVD and only one of them didn't play when mounted.  The only difference I could find was that the non-working one showed up as being ISO-9660 in Disk Utility while the working ones showed up as UDF.  I actually have no idea why they would be different in the first place but I must have done something different when creating them.

Anyway, the above process allowed me to create a new image from the old one that played in DVD Player on my system.

Cheers


----------



## ltlowaist (Oct 21, 2010)

I've been searching on macbook air to see if they have a virtual dvd drive. because i have my entire dvd collection on my PC in an iso file and i'm contemplating getting a macbook air, but i would like to play my movies on my mac if i get one. can anyone help me?


----------



## MisterMe (Oct 21, 2010)

ltlowaist said:


> I've been searching on macbook air to see if they have a virtual dvd drive. because i have my entire dvd collection on my PC in an iso file and i'm contemplating getting a macbook air, but i would like to play my movies on my mac if i get one. can anyone help me?


Just double-click on the .iso file. It will mount as a DVD on the Desktop. If you have an a legal .iso copy of a movie DVD, then the MacOS X *DVD Player* will play it just like a set top deck.


----------



## ltlowaist (Nov 3, 2010)

everytime i try to mount a dmg or iso i get the same warning
it says the following disk images couldn't be opened
reason
no mountable file systems

what does that mean? is it because I have a macbook air with no dvd drive?

i'm new to mac and this is very frusterating


another question, i've been trying to use imovie, but it wont recognize my videos i have in mp4 format, i tried using flv crunch to change to mov format, but it doesn't work either 
not a very happy mac owner yet


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 3, 2010)

"no mountable file system" usually means a corrupted image file. Try restarting your MBAir, and try the image again. Sometimes that's all that is needed.

Mpeg4 should be OK to import directly into iMovie - no conversion should be necessary.


----------



## MisterMe (Nov 3, 2010)

DeltaMac said:


> ... Try restarting your MBAir, and try the image again. Sometimes that's all that is needed.
> 
> ....


Sometimes, but almost never. The most effective remedy is to redownload the .dmg. In my personal experience, redownloading sometimes works but it is a guarantee by no means. Often as not, the .dmg is corrupt as posted on its server. This means that it may not be possible to get a good copy until an updated version is posted.


----------



## LeoMcOsix (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Guys! 

What's the point?

I see no problem. Using iMovie and iDVD isn't simple as taking a breath, is it?

Should you only watch the movie on your Mac then don't use VideoDVD FS (I mean VIDEO_TS) structure at ALL!

Store your video projects as MP4 compilations, use iTunes to catalog them, watch them any time and make a VideoDVD out of them as soon as you want it. iDVD coverts iMovie compilations into VIDEO_TS structure with ease, naturally seen on Macs only, thank Jesus and Bill and Apple staff!!!!


----------



## LeoMcOsix (Jul 16, 2011)

And then next: what if you need your DVDs in mp4?

there is a lot of apps on the net: free and paid ones. Choose whatever you like and get fun!

I use iSkySoft iMedia Converter, HandBrake.


----------



## deryldoucette (Jan 16, 2012)

The point being made was that there is a technical difference in the two formats that was causing your solution not to work. Telling him to just click on it is completely missing the point that he was having issues with that. He did his homework and found out there was a difference between the two, and was pointing out the technical differentiation between the working and the non working.

You allude, with the legal comment, that this might possibly be warez. Since this worked previously for him, if it was indeed warez he would realize that simply making an image of a movie DVD does not mean it will work since there are such measures as block encryption, block shifting, and combinations of other techniques that would, in most cases, result in a useless image without help from tools like daemon tools.

The the original poster, good job! You would be truly surprised at how *few* people take the time to acertain what the issue actually is, and *rarely* go to the low level you took it to. Please continue to work that way!


----------



## Mohan Rajesh.K (Oct 17, 2014)

ra3ndy said:


> Based on some research I did, You can do this in the Terminal with this command:
> 
> *hdiutil convert /folder/folder/file.iso -format UDRW -o /folder/folder/file.dmg*
> 
> ...




This worked for me & i successfully converted 4.8 Gb file from .ISO to .dmg
 Thank Q


----------



## semih (May 2, 2017)

kzez1986 said:


> How to convert ISO files to DMG files. It is easy to convert DMG to ISO, but I can't fing ISO to DMG.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help.


http://www.poweriso.com/tutorials/convert-dmg-to-iso.htm  I am using PowerIso


----------



## DeltaMac (May 2, 2017)

semih said:


> http://www.poweriso.com/tutorials/convert-dmg-to-iso.htm  I am using PowerIso


PowerISO is a windows app, so unless you have Windows installed on your Mac, that solution is not particularly relevant, eh?


----------

